# Downhill Trainingstag in Gudensberg am 25 April 2010



## Whiplash 87 (5. März 2010)

Hier der Link zur Veranstaltung

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6908135#post6908135

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------

